# 22 awg or larger, ferrules with Digitrax DS64?



## kflorian (Dec 6, 2019)

Is there’s way to expand the opening of the connectors on a DS64 so that I can connect to it with a ferrule? As it is now, even a 22awg ferrule does not fit.

Notably, I can easily use a 16 awg on the connectors on the left side of the BXPA1.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Several kinds of pin-type ferrules are available. Instead of a fork, or ring, they have a straight pin to make the connection.


----------



## kflorian (Dec 6, 2019)

Cid,

thanks for your reply. I have the pin-style...even the smallest 22 gauge won’t fit in the DS64.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

The red & white at the top are 20 awg.


----------



## kenf (Dec 7, 2019)

Yep.

I want to connect with one of these:


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Why?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You could use crimp connector pins, if you really half to use pins. Look for some DB9 connector crimp pins and the crimp tool (may be expensive). May be easier just to tin the wire.


----------



## kflorian (Dec 6, 2019)

Probably for the same reason my sub roadbed is 3/4" maple. "It's not done until it's overdone."

I'll screw them down like professional modelers do .


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Link > WIRE FERRULES
For the AWG20 size, these ferrules are only 1mm (about 0.04") and they will surely fit into your terminal blocks.
Where I work, in our panel shop, we use this style of crimp terminal on any small terminal block like this.
There are many suppliers of these ferrules. 😊


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Interesting gizmos. I like crimping rather than soldering but never tried Ferrules. The crimp tools are expensive, but having the right crimp tool makes a world of difference. I mainly make connectors using 0.1" housings for about everything except power where Anderson Power Poles rule.


----------



## kflorian (Dec 6, 2019)

cid said:


> Link > WIRE FERRULES
> For the AWG20 size, these ferrules are only 1mm (about 0.04") and they will surely fit into your terminal blocks.
> Where I work, in our panel shop, we use this style of crimp terminal on any small terminal block like this.
> There are many suppliers of these ferrules. 😊


thanks for the reply.

Mine are 0.5mm / 0.019 inches and it will not fit in the Digitrax DS64.

The 0.5mm refers to the diameter wire it will hold or the diameter of the opening?


----------



## kflorian (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm still new to this. 

I've tried forks, and definitely prefer the ferrule-style when it works. I got a real ferrule-specific crimper and the connection is cleaner looking, and just as snug as the forks.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I dont have one of these beasts, (DS64) but I wish someone would tell us what size drill bit (or gauge) will fit into a wide open screw terminal. Anyone?


----------



## kflorian (Dec 6, 2019)

CID,

22 fits...20 can be made to fit with a very tight twist on the strands and a little fiddling.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have several Weidmuller crimpers, but this is the one I use the most: 1445070000 Weidmüller | Tools | DigiKey

I have found a 22 gauge ferrule will fit over a 20 gauge wire, and will crimp tight enough to fit in the terminal.


----------



## kflorian (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.

I've got an expensive Hautton ferrule crimper which does a great job. The crimped piece still won't fit in the DS64 terminal....even a 20 AWG bare wire is a fiddly connection.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I looked at my DS64's and they are all wire with 22 gauge wire, probably just tinned. I also noticed that there are some connections that have 2 wires going to one screw terming and that I solder the wires together and then had a single 22 gauge stub that is actually in the screws (shrink wrapped). when I redo the layout, I'll probably just use the male pins to the 0.1" crimp connectors instead of tinned leads. And yes the DS64 is a beast, but it fits my philosophy of building things in that it does not use track power and its very programmable in terms of its use, meaning if I ever changed from Switch Masters to solenoids, I can still use the DS64. The DS64 also does routes.


----------



## kflorian (Dec 6, 2019)

I'll be screwing down the 22 gauge.

I'm using Digitrax and Kato.


----------

